# Where can you find Campy shifter part EC-CE110



## joelankeny (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been trolling the web for a while now and most online places say this part is "out of stock" (EC-CE110). My LBS QBP catalog doesn't even have it listed (then again I don't know how new it is). Any recommendations on where to find this kit?

Thanks!
Joel


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Are you wanting or needing the whole backside repair/replacement kit? Because BranfordBike has all the bits and pieces...they'll also service your brifters if you ship them off and tell them what is wrong with them:
http://branfordbike.com/product-list/components-51/shift-brake-combinations-59/?startRow=1

http://branfordbike.com/product-list/repair-103/


----------



## joelankeny (Nov 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> Are you wanting or needing the whole backside repair/replacement kit? Because BranfordBike has all the bits and pieces...they'll also service your brifters if you ship them off and tell them what is wrong with them:
> http://branfordbike.com/product-list/components-51/shift-brake-combinations-59/?startRow=1
> 
> http://branfordbike.com/product-list/repair-103/


Mainly I just need the spool that holds the head of the cable, but replacing the rest of the parts couldn't hurt. I want to do it myself so that I can get the experience working on them.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I got my kit a coupla weeks ago through aebike.com
They didn't show it in stock but when I e-mailed them it turned out that they had it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

more here

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=198198

I checked 4 retailers. Bikeman was the only one with reasonable shipping.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

FYI, I emailed AEbike this am, they don't have it. Bikeman is showing out of stock on their website.


----------



## joelankeny (Nov 12, 2007)

One of the guys on the forum saw my post and has an extra kit. I'm going to get it from him. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

